# 1und1 Root Server - safe mode off



## Hanns_L (15. April 2004)

Hi, 

hab folgendes Problem:

Ich wollte bei meinem 1und1 Root Server Safe Mode off schalten. Da ich nicht viel Erfahrung mit Linux hab hab ich das ganze über Confixx 2.0 versucht, und zwar nach diesem Beitrag den ich hier bei tutorial.de gefunden habe: http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials139375.html

Um genau zu sein das hier:



> Hatte das selbe Problem beim 1und1 Root Server.
> Geh mal in den Confixx Admin und da auf Einstellungen.
> Da gibt es eine Option namens "httpd spezial".
> Wenn Du da drauf klickst, kannst Du auswählen, für was Du einen Spezialeintrag einegeben willst. Soll es etwa auf allen eingerichteten Domains sein, nimmst Du halt "Alle Anbieter ändern".
> ...



Nun ja, seit ich das getan hab funtz nicht mehr alles so wies soll. Ich kann zwar noch per ftp und ssh auf den Server zugreifen, aber Confixx und sämliche Domains sind per HTTP nicht mehr zu erreichen.

Weiss da jemand abhilfe? Hilft es wenn ich hier die confixx_vhost.conf oder ne andre Datei poste?


Schönen Abend noch

Mfg Hannes


----------

